# Linking 2 Revolution Remotes



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

How revolting.

So now, we have 2 remotes here at Coweta Southern Railroad. I set out to tell the new one about all the locos, and giving each a test run to be sure the wheels are clean and all that, when I noticed:

Once I link remote 2 to a loco, remote C can't talk to it any more until I link remote C back to the loco, but then remote 2 won't work it any more. I kept the "Link Address," loco name, cab number and any other parameters I could find the same.

I don't think this is how it's supposed to work









Remote 2 : TX2 Version 3.0.1
Remote C : TX Version 2.0.4

I know, the worst users you can have are other computer programmers


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom.... Try this.... 

Menu....
Main setup
#6 Radio Configure. Enter
A. RF-Channel [CH:XX]
B.Group ID [XXXX]

Set parameters same on both TX's...


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh. I get it. Thanks.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

And copy the parameters on the transmitter that _does_ work onto the one that doesn't. (No, that's not experience talking. Nothing like that.  )

Later,

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Unfortunately, for a system, strike that, a _product _that CAN communicate in 2 directions, very little of this communication capability is used. It's too bad that the product cannot work as a _system _cooperating together, maybe from a "master" cab/throttle, where all cabs know all locos and all data is shared.

Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

(I've been thinking that myself.)


----------

